# Miscarriage, then stop...period...then continue miscarriage??? PLUS-Firing my MW



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

This is two parts vent mixed with two parts questions/advice seeking, plus one part pity.

In case some of you don't know....I had a mc, which began on June 6th (i was 6wks preg). The MC lasted about 20 days (the first 10 being "heavy"). I saw the "material" that came out so I'm sure it was complete, so to speak.

I got my period (normal AF for me) on July 15th, which lasted about 7-9 days. No problems there....

Then this AM-some light spotting...I thought how strange. But then about a half hour later, BLOOD. And I mean blood. And lots of clots, some larger than a half dollar, most about a quarter or so. But they're not regular clots, they are clearly vlotted blood mixed with tissue....And CRAMPS.....

So I called my MW, she got back to me about an hour later, told me it was probably normal, no big deal, etc. That's not what I mind. I mind that she didn't tell me why in the heck I would have had a normal AF in between...why there would be so much tissue, if I passed the baby and lots of tissue in early June...Why I didn't have any physical signs that there was material left....She doesn't seem concerned that I am soaking a heavy tampon *and* partially soaking a pad (at the same time) within about 45 min...

I'm thinking about going to the hospital, but I don't know if I should...I mean, I'm bleeding a lot. And the clots or whatever are VERY large (and getting larger each time I check). I'm just so afraid of jeopardizing my future fertility (by hemorrhage, infection, etc)...

What do you guys think?? Did this ever happen to you? please gimme advice, I know you aren't doctors or MWs, but I need to know-is this truly normal?? All the web sites I've checked don't mention getting a normal period, then resuming the MC almost a full month after it started!??!

TIA,
Kelly

PS-This is the same MW that didn't so much as say "I'm sorry for your loss" when I started crying at the post MC check up....she was very clinical and matter-of-fact. In fact, she didn't even mention the MC at all, except to ask if I saw the materials and was sure they were expelled....She treated the whole visit like it was a regular anual check up! She's new in the practice, and I will be writing to my "usual" MW about her.


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

I don't have any advice--all I can offer is a hug.


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Do you have an ask-a-nurse hotline connected to your health insurance or through local public health? That's a good way to find out if you need to go to the hospital. There are nurses on this board who would know, esp. Sweetbaby3 who works in an emergency room. Or call your regular primary care physician. I would say call your midwife but it sounds like she isn't reliable.

I think if you are nervous it might be worthwhile to hit the emergency room in any case. Bring a book if you are alone, a lot of toys and food if you are bringing DeVante. I am not a health care person, my best guess is that it's probably nothing, and my best guess is worth the paper it's printed on! But if you have a bad feeling, go. You should cover all the bases and know that you checked it out.


----------



## karlin (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, something similar happened to me. I bled for 2 weeks, thought the m/c was complete, and then started bleeding like crazy (just like you described). I did go to the hospital and had to have a D&C to stop the bleeding. It might seem scary, but I would suggest going to the ER.

BTW, I got pregnant a few months later and have a wonderful DS.


----------



## armonia (Mar 24, 2002)

Something similar happened to me.

I started spotting on July 4, had the miscarriage on July 7, found out on July 9 by vaginal ultrasound that the baby was completley gone and I would not need a D&C.

I bled for 2 weeks. I stopped bleeding completely on Sunday, July 18th. So the miscarriage lasted 2 weeks.

On Wednesday, July 28, 10 days after I stopped bleeding, I started spotting again. Thursday, got heavier.This past Friday I bled heavily. Very heavy. I was worried because I did not bleed that heavy while I was going through the miscarriage. I called the docror and was told that it was my period returning already and that it would be heavier than usual. It tapered off the next day, more like a normal period, and now it has stopped again. But this past Friday I was bleeding very heavy. Like turned the toilet water red and was coming out like gushes. I noticed some tissue as well. But it was somewhat different than what I experienced a couple of weeks ago.

My very heavy bleeding day was Friday, it lasted all day, had me worried, but then it tapered off. I was so releived but it was very scary for that day.


----------



## rebelgrace (Jul 15, 2004)

I just saw my midwife today; it appears that I have a blighted ovum. Anyway, she said that the rule is if you are soaking one pad an hour, you need to go into the ER and probably have a d&c. I have seen this mw for over 20 years, she has always been very reliable and compassionate. I would go to the ER, and then find a different mw.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

what rebel said. You need to go to the Dr if you soak more than a pad an hour.








let us know how you are doing.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Mostly, I just wanted to give you some







s. You have been through alot.

I have also read that soaking more than one pad per hour indicates a need for medical care. Also, if you think the miscarriage may not be complete, perhaps it would be better to use only pads until you are certain the danger of infection has passed.


----------



## armonia (Mar 24, 2002)

Just wondering how you are doing.

I hope you are better.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

thinking of you.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I was just wondering how you were doing. I had alot of bleeding problems after my loss in December. I basically bled for four months and got jerked around alot. Finally in April I had a D&C to remove a piece of placenta that should have been removed a long time before. I am feeling much more normal now. I hope that you can get this sorted out, and that you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

TY all for your advice. I ended up going that evening because I was finally getting lightheaded and dizzy. I passed a clot about the size of a deck of cards (clot+tissue I mean) at one point. The bleeding actually got worse at the hospital, so I'm glad i was there.

Turns out I lost A LOT of blood, enough that they seriously considered doing a transfusion (I had filled out the consents and everything!), but I ended up doing okay with a lot of IV fluids.

They also found a "spot" on my uterus and wanted to do a D&C-I freaked out (I'm so worried of getting an incompetant cervix, although I know this is very super rare, and most common after REPEAT procedures, I know I'd never forgive myself if it ended up happening), so they gave me antibiotics to prevent infection, and they're "allowing" me 7 days to pass whatever the spot is (clot, tissue, whatever), otherwise they'll give me one injection of something a little stronger than pitocin, and if that doesn't work then they'll D&C me.

My bleeding has definately slowed (they didn't let me leave till it did of course--right now it's like a normal period), and I go back for a follow up on Wednesday. I have a feeling that all will be okay (i dunno why, I just do).

Again, thank you all very much for your input, advice and concern. I'll definately check back in with you as soon as I find anything out.

Kelly

PS-For the 1st time since the miscarriage in June (and I was at the hospital for a total of 4 times relating to this MC),a health care worker (a nurse of course!) actually was sympathetic to me. As soon as she came in and asked what was wrong, and I was explaining the timeline, as soon as she heard "miscarriage", she put her hand on my arm and said "I'm so sorry". This was the 1st time! That really helped me a lot, mentally, because I've been very isolated during all of this, and my midwife and all the other doctors and nurses treated it as a matter-of-fact, purely physical thing (as I know all of you understand-it is not at all). Again, thank you all for your compassion.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Glad you're OK, Kelly.

I had a thought while reading your first post...my SIL miscarried twins, a month apart, and then required a D & C. I'm wondering if the same happened to you.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Skell, that's what I was thinking, kind of, because they (the ER docs as well as the OB/GYN docs and the radiologist) said it looks like a (small) placenta that is still in my uterus, but when I MC'd I was able to see what was definately a placenta.

I didn't want to suggest this (to them or here) for fear of looking like a doofus, but now I'm thinking I might not be too crazy. lol, well, I am crazy, but maybe not about this?

Thanks


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Ain't it just a rub when ER docs & a radiologist treat you with more respect and knowledge than a *MW*?????

Man, that just ticks me off.







:


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

How are you doing now?

I had the same thought when I first read your post, that you miscarried twins at 2 different times. It's scary when you get so much blood loss, though. I nearly passed out a couple of times during my first miscarriage.

Hope you're taking care of yourself and I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks for asking Dev (nice to see your input re: the smilies also, very much appreciated!).

I am still bleeding although it's now like the heavier side of a "normal" period. I didn't feel much like passing out from the blood loss so much as I had a terrible headache (they said from the loss of fluids leading to dehydration-they had to run 4 liters into me IV over the course of about 20 min) and my heartrate kept jumping into the 150-160 range and my bp went down to about 90/57...both signs of hypovolemic shock (shock from losing too much blood). BUT-thank goodness I was at the hospital by then and laying down. Had I been walking or standing, I think I would have pased out.

I have to see the OB/GYN dept of the hospital (in the office that they run) in 3 weeks and get an ultrasound in about 2 and a half weeks. (I'm supposed to see that damned MEDwife in a week, but I'm not going to).

*Question*--If I MC'ed twins, and they came out at diff times, would they not have seen that it was twins when I had the ultrasound done when it was just a "threatened" MC? Part of me says "Duh, they'd have seen it!" and part of me says "It's definately possible. They never looked for 2 sacs, they just found one and stopped looking. Also, many twins share the same sac, especially in the beginning, and MOST cases of twins are not detected that early (6wks) even when u/s is done". I'm going to ask the Dr's when I go to my appt. I kind of don't wanna know-it'd make it even harder knowing I lost 2, kwim?


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes, I definitely kwym. Well, just look at my sig.

I think it would be extremely easy to miss twins that early, especially if they weren't looking for them.

Don't blame you for not wanting to go see the medwife again, I don't think I would either. In some ways, it's been good that I never saw anyone about my pregnancies, and only saw someone for the second miscarriage, because I didn't have to deal with any of that stuff, but that also means I don't have any "proof" for the specialist. Hopefully she won't treat me like I'm an idiot, but I'm not counting on it.

Glad to help with the "smilies". Those happy angels have always weirded me out a little bit.


----------

